# Kevin Durant not going anywhere



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

From the time they got rid of Allen and S/T Lewis, drafting of Durant, always admired what Presti has been able to do creating cap flexibility, collecting good young talent and 1st rd picks through trades. 

link



> No matter how many times Kevin Durant states his desire — in newspapers and magazines, on blogs and through his Twitter account — the Thunder star continues to be bombarded with the same question.
> 
> The wording varies, but the gist is clear: "When are you leaving Oklahoma?”
> 
> ...


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

would it be amazing if Lakers AND Knicks offer him something massive, will he be a victim of greed and vanity then?


----------

